
Report content directly to GitHub Support - okket
https://github.com/blog/2493-report-content-directly-to-github-support
======
gpm
I'm kinda surprised this wasn't already a thing - I've never seen a "buy
viagra here" comment on GitHub so I assume they have had some anti spam system
in place for ages.

~~~
Chaebixi
Yeah, what's the motivation behind this?

I hope it's not going to turn into another weapon in online political battles.

~~~
justinjlynn
It's used by humans. It will. Hopefully, such abuse will be characterised as
just that, but it probably won't be because humans will judge the reports.

------
matt4077
Every single website that publishes user-generated content offers a method to
report content.

I really have no idea how this merits to be top of the front page, except that
github somehow ended up on everyone's naughty list because an intern once
deleted content they misunderstood, and the company once mentioned their
efforts to attract a more diverse workforce.

The tech community will always forgive and forget a company not noticing that
none of their three backup systems are actually working, and then accidentally
deleting user data.

But any small effort, ever, to join the society-wide effort to right
historical wrongs will forever taint even the most benign actions with the
collective accusation of politically-motivated censorship.

The universal truth that everyone, in every industry, is also a citizen who
doesn't check their humanity at the company gates is now scandalized. And the
common fiction that companies only serve the bottom line is not rejected as
(a) wrong and (b) ahistorical ignorance, but glorified as the mantra of some
sort of libertarian fantasy.

~~~
danso
I don't think we have to be that cynical about it. This is an interesting
feature because Github chose to feature it on their blog today, which suggests
that the previous system for reporting was not well-known or well-understood.

